# Men's Facial Hair Removal



## x___downtown (Jul 7, 2006)

This is the #1 most annoying thing to me. I can't stand it! I've tried so many things and I can't find anything that didn't make my face feel awful. The BEST thing I've used so far is the Gillette Fusion Power Razor, i've tried the regular one too but the Power one leaves my face completely smooth and with less irritation, but still it's 5 blades and it still irritates my skin. I'm thinking of trying to Schick Quattro Power with the Clearasil for Men shave line but I'd prefer to find something else.

I'm always told that facial hair removal products for women won't work on a man's facial hair, but I tried it anyway. They were right. I've tried both GIGI and Nair facial hair removal and it was honestly the most painful thing I've ever done to my face. I don't understand though, the regular Nair, Nair for Men, regular Veet and Veet For Men all work great for all over my body, but the facial hair ones wont work for me.

I've heard that wax strips/epilation doesn't work either.

What else is there left? I've seen a couple of facial hair removers for men on like folica.com and stuff, but it always says for Black Men only.

This is one of them

*linkpart1: **texasbeautysupplies.com*

*linkpart2: /magfragcream.html*

Do they make one like this for guys?

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can make facial hair removal easier? It's so easy with my body, just slide on the cream and wait a couple seconds and then wipe it off. I wish I could just do that with my face.


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2006)

I think that the fact of "being made for black men" is not a thing that should stop you. I think they say that because they might prevent the ingrowns, which are by far more frequent on black men because of the structure of the hair and the way it grows. But i don't see why it wouldn't work on another types of hair.


----------



## x___downtown (Jul 7, 2006)

Really? I've heard of girls of all races using it for body hair removal so perhaps it would work on a man's face. It would be very nice to just glide on a lotion, wait a few minutes and have smooth and completely bump/redness free skin. It's only like, 3$ so I can atleast try it I suppose. I'll get a bottle next time I go to wal*mart.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not all too knowledgeable on this particular subject, but I expect you should get more replies shortly when more people have awoken.


----------



## x___downtown (Jul 8, 2006)

OKAY. I bought the Magic Shave stuff. I'll use it tomorrow. I hope it goes well! I used the same companies, SoftSheen-Carson's straightening balm, and even though it's for black people it works great. So hopefully this will work great and I can start using the Magic Shave products!


----------



## Lia (Jul 8, 2006)

After you test it, you could write a review of it



Hope that you like it


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 8, 2006)

i love magic shave products! ecspecially the powder you put on after shaving. my boyfriend uses the gilette mach turbo 3 razor and he likes it. be careful about using stuff like nair on your face! make sure it is formulated for the face, because that stuff can be way harsh! there is laser hair removal, it is kind of expensive though..sorry i couldn't help you more! i guess shaving your face as a guy is perhaps more frustrating than shaving your legs, because we can just put on some jeans, and you can't...lol.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 22, 2006)

Downtown - have you had any luck with the Magic Shave? My brother has the same problem w/ his face. He wants laser hair removal but cannot afford it at the moment.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 22, 2006)

Update needed! Please?


----------

